# MySQL: Zeiten addieren



## CroweHammer (9. Jun 2010)

Sers Forum,

mein JAVA-Programm greift auf eine MySQL-Datenbank zurück in welcher es eine Tabelle gibt in der Zeiten in folgedendem Format gespeichert (MySQL-Time-Format: hh:mm:ss) sind:

01:32:48
04:21:26
02:24:42
04:21:04
....

Das Ergebnis wäre hier, wenn ich das auf die Schnelle richtig gerechnet habe:

12:40:00

Diese Gesamtzeit will ich in meinem Programm automatisch ermitteln, d.h. alle vorhandenen Zeiten sollen mit Hilfe einer SQL-Select-Abfrage addiert werden und so: "12:40:00" ausgegeben werden. Ob die Ausgabe zusammengebastelt ist oder im Time-Format ist mir egal. Jedoch geht das Time-Format soweit ich weiß nur bis 800 und paar zerquetschte ;-)
Jemand eine gute Idee, dass einfach umzusetzen?


----------



## tuttle64 (9. Jun 2010)

Hallo, habe Dein Problem mit MySQL auf die Schnelle so hingekriegt:

select SEC_TO_TIME(sum(TIME_TO_SEC(zeiten))) from test.time ergibt 12:40:00 mit den Zeiten die Du angegeben hast.


----------



## CroweHammer (9. Jun 2010)

Sers, dieser Lösungansatz funktioniert leider nur bis 24 Stunden.
Es ist aber möglich, dass die Stunden in tausender oder höhere Bereiche gelangen.
Sprich eine Gesamtzeit von:

13450:58:23

wäre auch denkbar und nicht unrealistisch. Jemand eine Idee, was man machen könnte?


----------

